# Vexilars?



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

I want to get one but don't know which one to get. If im spending 2-3 hundred bucks should i just get the best one on the market.


----------



## MITROUTTRACKER (Oct 3, 2008)

Fl8 is all u need


----------



## bluekim7 (Mar 24, 2005)

It all depends on what you are fishing for. These are what I have experiance with. Vexilar FL8, FL20, and Marcum LX-3 and LX-5. I currently have a Marcum LX-5 and really like it. If your price range is $200-300 I would look for a used Marcum LX-3 with true color update or Vexilar FL18. If it doesn't have the true color update you can send it in and get it updated for $50 They are the older model vexilar, but they work good. My buddy has a LX-3 he might be interested in selling, works good he just doesn't fish anymore.


----------



## walleye (Aug 12, 2006)

Here's what I would go with instead of a vexilar or marcum. For $300 I would get a Lowrance X67c. I sold my Vexilar FL-18 after using the Lowrance all last winter. The vexilar just sat at home.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601356&hasJS=true


----------



## FISHorDie (Sep 30, 2008)

FL8 is all I use out on the Bay for GATORS. Works great, best investment i ever made for ice fishing


----------



## Cooley (Oct 20, 2003)

Same here FL-8 SLT, I bought my FL-8 six years ago still works great.
Its taken some abuse with know problems.Best purchase I've ever made!


----------



## abovee96 (Dec 24, 2007)

I have the Marcum lx -3, I love the zoom feature when you are fishing in deeper water. My brother has the vexilar fl8 and when he goes fishing and I have to work, he takes my Marcum.


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

As long as you get a sonar that will display your jig and the fish in "real time" your results will improve in a huge way. I got a fl-8 last year and it is by far the most important thing i bring out on the ice with me except for maybe my spud.


----------



## icefishermanmark (Mar 2, 2005)

I would reccomend a Marcum LX-3 or LX-5, but for $300 the Lorance X-67 is your best bet. It has a lot more features than an FL-8. I kind of wish I had an X-67


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

go with the fl-12 vexilar.which ever you choose they all do the same thing.more options dont mean more fish.


----------



## MITROUTTRACKER (Oct 3, 2008)

if money is an issue i got my fl-8 lasy year for 90$ and have never looked back.... fl-8 is all u need


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

It's not that I'm 17 in high school and wanted to get some good in put thanks guys.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Feb 24, 2004)

I have a Marcum LX-III for sale. asking 275.00. It has only been used 5 times in the last 2 seasons. Like new with cover, manual, and charger. Let me know as I plan on posting in the classifieds soon. Mike


----------



## blgoose44 (Oct 10, 2008)

I went the distance and got the fl18. I fish with other people that use vexs, and i get less interference from theirs. It's a one time cost.


----------



## jimhx720 (Jan 9, 2003)

For price and value I think the FL-8 is a good way to go. Love mine and won't fish without it.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i got a vex and a cam.... this year i might try a lowrance to see which one i like better and sell the other.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

HEY!!









Don't forget the new _U.S.A made _ Humminbird color flashers...nice stuff.
http://store.humminbird.com/humminb...ing-flashers/chumminbird-ciceFlashers-p1.html

The Lowrance option _still_ p!$ses a lotta guys off , but I bet the Humminbird flashers get WALLEYE MIKE's attention!!

*MADE YA LOOK!!!*

:lol:



















Vexilar _INDEED_!!!!

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...arentType=index&parentId=cat601356&id=0062634

:evilsmile


Robert


----------



## Fishbone (Oct 10, 2008)

Vexilar's are like so 80'ish. :evil:


----------



## icefishermanmark (Mar 2, 2005)

sfw brings up a good point about Humminbird, but they're a bit pricy. And, I don't think I want to be the first one to try out a new product. Not bashing Humminbird, but they we saw what happened with the Aqua Vu VPG a few years ago, and I'm just not sure I'd take the risk. Anyway, you can get a whole lot more features with the X-67 than an FL-8. The FL-8 is kind of like the bottom of the barrel these days. There are better options.


----------



## icefishermanmark (Mar 2, 2005)

Here's a link to a store that sells re-conditioned Marcum LX-3's for $300. This is a great unit, and probably the best unit for $300. However, if you want one you better act soon, because they sell out of these quickly. I know, I looked at them last year and BAM they were sold out. Good luck.

http://www.fishingprostore.com/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=4


----------

